# New game on Origin's "On the House" offer!



## Attila13 (May 9, 2014)

So I heard that you love free "On the House" gamez?  

*About "On the House":*


> *Free?! What's the catch?*
> There's no catch. Grab full games, expansions and more *at absolutely no cost*. Just make sure to act fast because On the House specials can appear and disappear at any time.
> 
> *You mean a trial or demo, right?*
> ...


As you may know it by now, Origin introduced "On the House" back in March and said that they will continuously provide free games for a period of time for the users.

The first free game was *Dead Space* but now the offer ended and there's a new game "On the House".



Spoiler: And that game is:





Well this time around we have another classic and another return to the list!
Yep..It's Peggle...so go ahead and snag it while you still can, if you haven't already get this on a multitude of platforms...if you don't want it, then just add it to your never ending list of dusty never gonna play games... 
Go and grab it now! 


​
*Here's the source link:*

Origin
But you do need Origin to get it and play it though...

Original "On the House" announcement on GBAtemp, when it was first announced, was made by Gahars and can be found here:
 Thread




Spoiler: Past offers:






Spoiler: 28th March 2014 - 8th May 2014: Dead Space






Gahars said:


> Where is your GabeN now?
> 
> 
> While maligned quite a bit at its launch (and rightfully so), EA's been doing a lot to spruce up their Steam-competing, dream-entreating, scream-defeating service recently, from the "Great Game Guarantee" to, well, this. I'm not the biggest fan of Origin or anything, but I appreciate the fact that EA's at least trying here, and hey, a little competition is a good for everyone.
> ...








Spoiler: 8th of May 2014 - 16th of June 2014: Plants vs Zombies







Yep, it's Plants vs. Zombies GOTY! This game needs no introduction and I'm sure that many of you already have it/played it, but for those who don't, here's your chance to try it out and play it, because it was an excellent game in my opinion! 
Go and hurry, because the offer ends on the 28th of May 2014 16th of June 2014. 





Spoiler: 29th of May 2014 - 3rd of June 2014: Battlefield 3






Foxi4 said:


> For a limited time only EA is offering the Digital Download of Battlefield 3 free of charge! You can_"purchase"_ the Standard Edition for free or chip in a few bucks to grab the Premium Edition featuring all of the additional DLC packs and a Battlefield Premium membership. Follow the link below to redeem your free gift or do so directly through the Origin client.


Hurry up guys, the offer ends on the 3rd of June 2014! 





Spoiler: 16th of June 2014 - 5th of August 2014: Peggle






Yep, the new game is Peggle and it's available until the 5th of August, so you have plenty of time to get it!
I know that by now most of you if not all of you already have this game, but if you don't this is your time to get it and play it!
I enjoyed it back in the day when it was still new... man I'm old... 





Spoiler: 5th of August 2014 - 16th of September 2014: Wing Commander 3™: Heart of the Tiger






It's WING COMMANDER 3™: HEART OF THE TIGER, and sorry to say it, but I know nothing about this game...never played it... 
Well everything has a start so let's see how it is.
Go ahead and get it if you want it guys, it's free on Origin's On the House offer until the 16th 2nd of September 2014. ​





Spoiler: 16th of September 2014 - 28th of October 2014: Bejeweled 3






Yep, you guessed it right, it's Bejeweled 3!
Oh man! I had some great times with this on mobile and now I can have fun with it on PC. ​A great Match-3/Puzzle game. For those of you who don't have it yet, hurry up and grab a copy of it!
The offer lasts until the 28th of October 2014, so go grab it while it's hot! 





Spoiler: 8th of October 2014 - 14th of October 2014: Dragon Age: Origins






As you can see, this time around is Dragon Age: Origins.
Go grab this awesome game while you still can. 
The offer is available between the 8th of October 2014 and the 14th of October 2014. So go get it while it's hot. 
Have fun gaming. 





Spoiler: 14th of October 2014 - 9th of December 2014: Crusader: No Remorse™





This time around is a game that I'm not really familiar with and it's called Crusader: No Remorse™... Well What can I say? It's a free game for our never ever gonna play game library collection, yes? Count me in then! 
I'll grab it just for the lulz and maybe I'll like it, who knows? 

Go ahead and grab a copy while you can, because it's for a limited time only, the end date is not mentioned this time so it could end in any moment, so hurry if you want your share! 





Spoiler: 9th of December 2014 - 21st of January 2015: Sim City 2000 Special Edition






Yep, you read it correctly! It's Sim City 2000 Special Edition! 
Ahh Sim City.... The memories, the memories.... I had so much fun with this little classic back in the days! It was a lot of fun! This one doesn't have an end date just like the last time with Crusader, so go ahead and get a free copy while you can, if you didn't do it already!

Have fun y'all! 





Spoiler: 21st of January 2015 - 4th of March 2015: Theme Hospital






This time around it's Theme Hospital! Personally I can't really tell anything about this game, because I never played this one. 
But it looks fun if you ask me!  A nice little hospital simulator game, so if you're into sims and like to help people, then this game is for you! 
Or if not, then hey, it's another free game in your library of never gonna play games that you got for free. ​
Go grab it while it's hot and available because it doesn't have an end date! It only says that it's available for a limited time only!

Have fun! 


OMG! THis thread is over one year now...  Happy anniversary everyone! 


Spoiler: 4th of March 2015 - 29th of April 2015: Syndicate






​This time around is Syndicate (1993). This is another game, I never tried, but it looks nice. 
Go grab it while it's hot because this time around is the same as the other time, because the game is available only for a limited time.

If not for the gameplay, just go and grab it to build your inventory of never gonna-play games and let it there under the dust.

Go grab it and have fun. ​





Spoiler: 29th of April 2015 - 7th of July 2015: Ultima 8







Ultima™ 8 Gold Edition!​Yep, it's Ultima 8.  A really nice game if you ask me. 
I enjoyed it pretty much when I first tried it, and it's a nice addition to my collection. 
It's available for a limited time only, so go get it while it lasts.

Even you don't like it and just are collecting a never gonna play game library, then this is a great deal for you!

Go grab the game while it's hot and have fun everyone! 





Spoiler: 7th of July 2015 - 16th of September 2015: Zuma's Revenge






Yep, it's another PopCap classic! It's Zuma's Revenge! Man what a great game! 
I had so much fun with this back in the day! Played it on every platform possible from mobile to PC! 
It's a great chance to get it now, while it's free if you haven't experienced it yet!
It's a great game and go grab it while it's hot! The end date isn't specified neither this time around so it's only for a limited time once again, which we don't know...It could be a couple of months...a couple of weeks..heck maybe a couple of hours...so go get it while you still have the chance! 

Oh..and happy gaming!

P.S.
If you don't actually want it to game or you are only a collector, then you can grab it as well and have it in your library of never gonna play games, collecting dust!
Either way, go hurry and have fun! 





Spoiler: 16th of September 2015 - 2nd of December 2015: Command & Conquer Red Alert™ 2 and Yuri’s Revenge™






You read it correctly, it's  Command & Conquer Red Alert™ 2 and Yuri’s Revenge™. I don't really have any experience with the Red Alert series, but some of my friends have and they say, that it's a great game series, so I'll trust they word and will say to go grab this little game together with it's expansion! 

If not for playing it, just for the heck of it to have a library of never gonna play games. So yeah...go get it while it's hot! 

P.S.
There seems to be  a problem with Origin right now, because it offers Theme Hospital instead but in the description it shows Red Alert 2, so be on sight because they will fix it sooner or later! 
Have fun, all! 





Spoiler: 2nd of December 2015 - 2nd of February 2016: Jade Empire™: Special Edition






Yep, you guessed it right, it's Jade Empire™: Special Edition. I only had a couple of chances to try this games out, and I totally loved it, so I really recommend it. 

Even if you're not into action RPG's you can still get this game for your never ending library of free and never gonna play games. 

So go get this offer while it last and it's hot, because you never know even if the offer says that it's available for a limited, _unspecified_, amount of time, you can never really know when it ends...it can end in a day, a week or maybe months. So go grab it while it's hot! 





Spoiler: 2nd of February 2016 -  16th of March 2016: Need for Speed™: Most Wanted









Here is the first on the house offer of 2016. This is the biggest offer since Battlefield 3 as of a AAA title.  Yep it's Need for Speed: Most Wanted. Not the original one unfortunately but the new one, which I personally didn't liked so much because it wasn't really a "Most Wanted" game like it was meant to be.
But nonetheless it is and feels like a NFS game even with all of the extra quirky elements.
Go get it while it's hot, because I think that this will be for a shorter period of time on the house on "On The House".  


Oh! My! Gosh!!!!! 2 years?!?! It's been already two years since we started this whole thing? :o I just can't believe it! What a great achievement! I'm so proud!  Be proud of me! 


Spoiler: 16th of March 2016 - 31st of May 2016: Medal of Honor™ Pacific Assault






​This time around it's Medal of Honor™ Pacific Assault. It's quite a nice game if you ask me, so go grab it while it's hot! 
Right now the giveaway isn't available yet, who knows maybe they don't have it on the house yet, but watch out for it, because it will be available in no time.
And as always, I'll say it again, if you don't want it or have it as a physical copy, just grab it now and be the proud owner of another never gonna play game that will sit and attract dust in your library! 





Spoiler: 31st of May 2016 - 7th of October 2016: Nox






​Yep, this time around it's Nox. Although I didn't really played this game (yet!), many say, that it's a good enough game to put time into. If not...well...go and grab it while it's hot and add it to your library of never gonna play games that came on the house. 
There isn't a time limit yet, as always so there's no guarantee that it'll be there tomorrow, so go grab it if you want it! 

P.S.
Some people have some trouble accessing the games page, on the "On The House" section, problem being that the past offer with MOH keeps coming up. If that's the case, just try it on the client side or go to this link  :
https://www.origin.com/en-ie/store/buy/nox/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition





Spoiler: 7th of October 2016 - 4th of January 2017: Dungeon Keeper





This time around it's Dungeon Keeper! A great game if you ask me! I had a lot of fun with this one back in the day, and will grab it now as well to relive some great moments from the past! The nostalgia factor will be huge! 

Go grab it while it's hot people, because you never know when will it expire, so be quick and be proud about your prize!

Hell...if you don't want it, just grab it for your already infamous shelf of never gonna play games which still is and will be growing in the future! 

Have fun guys! 





Spoiler: 4th of January 2017 - 7th of March 2017: Mass Effect 2






Yep! It's Mass Effect™ 2 guys! What a great time to be born in! A great game is on the house this time around! 
Great news to start the new year...by the way Happy New Year, guys! 
Go and get it while it's still hot and free!  It doesn't say for how long it's available, so go and get it while you still can!

Maybe many of you, who love the game, already have it, but if not and want to get a great gem in your library! 

Or maybe this game is not your cup of tea, but love to collect games, then come and get it and store it in your library of never gonna play games! 
​


I can't believe it guys!!! It has been over 3 years now, and this thread is still going! Thank you all for the support and for always coming back!  you all! 


Spoiler: 7th of March 2017 - 18th of May 2017: Syberia 2






​Well this time around it's Syberia 2!
This is a great game if you ask me! And this is a great opportunity to get it while it's free and didn't got it already elsewhere! Go and get it while it's hot, because nobody knows when will it change or disappear!

If this isn't the kind of game that you like, then hey...everybody has his/her own tastes! Look at the bright side...you can add it to your collection of never gonna play games and let it dust until the end of eternity! 

Go and have fun and hurry until it lasts! 





Spoiler: 18th of May 2017 - 5th of September 2017: Medal of Honor™ Pacific Assault



And after one year this game is on the list yet again. Sorry for my laziness, but I'll just quote the other post.  



> ​This time around it's Medal of Honor™ Pacific Assault. It's quite a nice game if you ask me, so go grab it while it's hot!
> Right now the giveaway isn't available yet, who knows maybe they don't have it on the house yet, but watch out for it, because it will be available in no time.
> And as always, I'll say it again, if you don't want it or have it as a physical copy, just grab it now and be the proud owner of another never gonna play game that will sit and attract dust in your library!








Spoiler: 5th of September 2017 - 13th of November 2017: Steamworld Dig






​Well isn't this an odd one? Didn't even knew that this game was on Origin as well! Well then...time to get it here as well...It's the 4th place I get this game and I didn't get disappointed at all!
This is a great little indie gem and it's worth all your money even if it's not on sale!
If you don't have this gem and want to try it you're in luck because now you can get it for FREE! Only here and only now! 

Go and get it while it's hot! 
If you don't want it, but you're collecting a library of never gonna' play games, your also in luck!
Go ahead and have fun everyone! 





Spoiler: 13th of November 2017 - 13th of January 2018: Plants vs Zombies






​Well, would you look at that! PvZ GOTY is on the house again after 3 years. They just don't know what to give away anymore...but hey...who am I to complain...if you still don't have this beauty of a game and always wanted to try it, go ahead and grab it now, while it lasts!  Go and get it while it's hot! 

If you don't want it, but you're collecting a library of never gonna' play games, your also in luck!
Go ahead and have fun everyone! 





Spoiler: 13th of January 2018 - 15th of March 2018: Dead Space






​Well...would you look at that....they did it again...they just don't know what to offer more.... 
It's Dead Space all over again...The original first one.
It's a good game if you ask me...So go get it while it's hot and free!
Good game to have in your collection, so go and get it. 


4 years guys and girls!!! 4 years?! What the hell is going on here!  Can't believe this is happening! OMG! Thank you everyone for making this happen...4 years...


Spoiler: 15th of March 2018 - 20th of April 2018: Medal of Honor(EU)  &  Dead in Bermuda(US & RU)






Spoiler: For EU (only EU2 confirmed as of writing this) and ?maybe? other regions we have:






​For the third time, this game has arrived yet again! You know how are they saying... "Third time's a charm...", so go and get it, if you didn't get it already 20 bazillion times. 
It was featured not so long ago too...it seems that they don't just want to handle out stuff so easily and they put the same old offers every time, just to keep the service alive....A bigger game for sports fans, like Fifa would be great once in a while....or bigger titles like they did with Dead Space or Need for Speed...but hey...what is free is free and I can't complain...so go and get it while you can. 





Spoiler: For US and RU (only US  and RU confirmed as of writing this)we have:






​Well this is a new one...This time around the OTH offer is region based, and those from the US (as of now the only confirmed region is the US) has Dead in Bermuda and EU (only EU2 confirmed) has MoH.....What can I say? The US got the better offer, because MoH was already featured two times in the past...but hey...the only thing I can say, is to go get it while it's hot! So go and have fun!


----------



## Skelletonike (May 9, 2014)

Oh, this seems like a neat thing.
I'll see if I can get it.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 9, 2014)

I feel like everyone already has Plants Vs Zombies, and if they don't own it, they just don't want it. I remember they even had that promotion, http://www.stopzombiemouth.com/
You could practically get unlimited Plants Vs Zombies codes to give out. I clicked on one link and got 10 download codes. Either way, I guess if people really want this game and don't have it already, it's here for free.


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 9, 2014)

Give me Battlefield 3/4 so I can test out my new gaming laptop!!! Just kidding, I'm always grateful for any free stuff.


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2014)

Kind of lame since they've given away the game for free several times before. Still, free is free. It'll be a decent addition to your Origin storagin'.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 9, 2014)

I already have the game (was a humble bundle roughly a month back, IIRC). But still...it's a nice gesture.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 10, 2014)

Yup, downloaded origins gamez.


----------



## chavosaur (May 10, 2014)

Just a reccomend action but when Plants vs Zombies Garden warfare comes to PC, absolutely pick it up. It is such an addicting and hilariously fun game. If you have an Xbox One/ 360, get it on there if you don't want it on PC. Awesome game.


----------



## fojacko (May 10, 2014)

omgpwn666 said:


> I feel like everyone already has Plants Vs Zombies, and if they don't own it, they just don't want it. I remember they even had that promotion, http://www.stopzombiemouth.com/
> You could practically get unlimited Plants Vs Zombies codes to give out. I clicked on one link and got 10 download codes. Either way, I guess if people really want this game and don't have it already, it's here for free.


 
That was for american's only and i couldn't find a working VPN on the 1 day it was available.


----------



## razielleonhart (May 10, 2014)

free is free


----------



## CathyRina (May 10, 2014)

YES! Another Game that I already have....


----------



## Öhr (May 10, 2014)

I'd rather kill myself than get EA's Origin on my computer.


FUCK THIS EA Advertisement. Stop announcing shitty free games for a shitty platform!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 10, 2014)

With EA you're never able to rely on them 100% so even if you do get the game for free you'd still have to pay for the DLC because they decided to slice content from the original game just to make more money.

Just like what's happening with Watch Dogs.


----------



## koimayeul (May 10, 2014)

Öhr said:


> I'd rather kill myself than get EA's Origin on my computer.
> 
> 
> FUCK THIS EA Advertisement. Stop announcing shitty free games for a shitty platform!


 

No comment. Really.


----------



## CompassNorth (May 10, 2014)

Öhr said:


> I'd rather kill myself than get EA's Origin on my computer.
> 
> 
> FUCK THIS EA Advertisement. Stop announcing shitty free games for a shitty platform!


Oh god it's you again.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> With EA you're never able to rely on them 100% so even if you do get the game for free you'd still have to pay for the DLC because they decided to slice content from the original game just to make more money.


It's the Game 0f the Year edition, there's no purchasable DLCs

Please just stop. You two should take your reddit circlejerk elsewhere.
EA is distributing a free game on Origin. There's nothing more to it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 10, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> Please just stop. You two should take your reddit circlejerk elsewhere.
> EA is distributing a free game on Origin. There's nothing more to it.


 
A free game that requires Origin so there is a catch to it.

Just because something is free doesn't mean it doesn't come with a catch. It's like saying PS Plus games are free but you'd gotta pay monthly to keep playing them or else they stop working.

Please just stop defending EA as if they're doing us a favour.


----------



## CathyRina (May 10, 2014)

But having Origin doesn't cost anything so in this case EA is doing a better Job than Sony  .
Also look they offer the same Game for cheap and expensive: http://puu.sh/8GUfH.png


----------



## FAST6191 (May 10, 2014)

Öhr said:


> Stop announcing shitty free games for a shitty platform!



Dissing the PC now.... 

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 10, 2014)

I would get it... but already have it on PC, DS, PS3, Android.... I am kinda plants VS Zombied out... 

Still if anyone hasn't played it, this is the perfect opportunity and you should take it. Very good game and fun.


----------



## master801 (May 10, 2014)

fojacko said:


> That was for american's only and i couldn't find a working VPN on the 1 day it was available.


 
Share this to the world!

Order Number: *POP569582832*


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 10, 2014)

I'd much rather appreciate if EA allowed Criterion to work on a new Burnout game and they took their time.

Sure Criterion's last-gen NFS games are kinda like Burnout with real car brands but it's not the same thing.


----------



## Nyancat (May 11, 2014)

Yeah, I got my free Plants vs. Zombies game from the on the house offer. Most helpful


----------



## Tattorack (May 12, 2014)

I already played PvsZ.
Now I'm going to play it again! XD


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 18, 2014)

OP updated guys!
New game on the house! 


Spoiler: If you don't want to bother with the OP...






			
				OP said:
			
		

> Yep, the new game is Peggle and it's available until the 5th of August, so you have plenty of time to get it!
> I know that by now most of you if not all of you already have this game, but if you don't this is your time to get it and play it!
> I enjoyed it back in the day when i was new... man I'm old...


----------



## Gahars (Jun 18, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> OP updated guys!
> New game on the house!


 

PEGGLE, TOO!


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 5, 2014)

OP Updated guys. 
New game on Origin's on the House.
Go check it out. 
This time around is a retro classic or whatever you want to call it.
I myself never tried these series of games, but I'll do it now, because everything has a start.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Wing Commander III? I can dig that.


----------



## natkoden (Aug 5, 2014)

Kind of a joke.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 5, 2014)

natkoden said:


> Kind of a joke.


 

Agreed. Compared to Dead Space, Sims 2 and even PVZ, This 4.99 game is the most lackluster. Great game though...I got this already from a Home based Windows / DOS website pertaining to the species known as canis lupis..before they went under...FIGURITOUT. ANYWAY! At least it will be a legit version

PS: mark fukin Hamill is in it.


----------



## Tattorack (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll pass.
There are games that are free and open source and are much better than Wing Commander III.
(Vega Strike is one example on the very bottom of the list).


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 17, 2014)

OP updated! New game On the House! 
Go grab it if you still haven't!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 17, 2014)

Bejeweled 3, I will grab it. Wife will steal PC... lol


----------



## Tattorack (Sep 17, 2014)

Uuuuggh... gimme a GOOD game... >.<


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 9, 2014)

OP Updated guys! Go check it out, because this time around there's a bonus great game for once! 
Go check it out and grab it if you still didn't do it in the past.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 9, 2014)

I still haven't been able to get Dead Space working properly on my computer. Keeps wanting to force the camera downward (when set to invert-Y, but when not, it forces upward) and walk backwards on its own when I do nothing.


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 9, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> I still haven't been able to get Dead Space working properly on my computer. Keeps wanting to force the camera downward (when set to invert-Y, but when not, it forces upward) and walk backwards on its own when I do nothing.


 
And what does this have to do with this thread?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 9, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> And what does this have to do with this thread?


 

Because I got it free on Origin, but of course.... "you get what you pay for".


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 10, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> Because I got it free on Origin, but of course.... "you get what you pay for".


 
I myself had no problems so far...


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 28, 2014)

I know that it's double post, but OP is updated with a new game, guys! 
Check it out!


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for always updating the OP. I don't always like the games that are offered, but I do follow this thread for future updates. oxo b


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the support.
I like updating the thread every time.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 29, 2014)

I know this isn't on-topic, but I did get Dead Space to work properly. Seems when no joystick configuration is given, it uses the default. And because I use the Wii U Pro Controller on my PC at home, I used vJoy to get it working like a compatible controller. Unfortunately, the system used that as the default, and with the way vJoy operated, it gave input by default, thus making the game go haywire.

Now that I made my own configuration file and messed with vJoy, not only did I get the game to operate correctly with keyboard/mouse, but other than full use of the D-Pad, I can use the Pro controller on it as well. Depending on how I set up the PoV Hat for D-Pad usage, I either get no "Up" input, or "Up" and "Right" are swapped. The former is likely due to the game (or vJoy) not able to handle more than 16 different buttons. (ABXY, +, -, Home, LR, ZLZR, 2 Analog, and D-Pad make up 17 digital inputs).


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bump!

Hey guys! No update for a long time now, but be happy, because with this post I announce you that there is a new game _On The House_, so go check it out if you didn't do it already!


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry for double post... _again_ but the OP is updated and a new game was added!
Go grab it and have fun!


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 23, 2015)

Attila13 said:


> Sorry for double post... _again_ but the OP is updated and a new game was added!
> Go grab it and have fun!


Thanks! I'm always looking forward to these updates.
EDIT, Peggle, again!? XD


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 23, 2015)

Neato. Theme Hospital is a fun little game  Too bad I don't remember how to play it at all since last time I played it properly was my early childhood years.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry for the delay....I forgot to bump the thread... 
But new game on the house, so go get it while it's hot.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2015)

Original syndicate you say.

I wonder how badly it has aged.


----------



## Mushkin (Mar 5, 2015)

got


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 29, 2015)

There's a new game on the house guys! 
Go get it while it's hot!


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 29, 2015)

Ultima 8? I might log in to Origin again.


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey boys and girls!
OP Updated with another great game! 
Go have some fun if you don't own it already!


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 17, 2015)

gonna bump this here and now!
Wake up you sloths, there's a new game on the house, go check it out!


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry for the third reply and second bump in a row, but there is a new offer on Origin's On The House offer, so I had to do it!
Go check it while it's hot! 
This time around it's a great game for a change, if you ask me of course, maybe you have another opinion, so go check it out.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 2, 2015)

Jade Empire you say. Not their best game by any means and if you have played newer games then it will probably not have aged well but definitely worth a go.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey guys!

New game on the house! I spoil it that it's a AAA title. Go check it out while it's hot! 
Maybe not everyone will like it, but hey....think of it as another new game in your library of never gonna play games!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey lets complain about getting free stuff!


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 2, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> Hey lets complain about getting free stuff!


I always do that. 
Isn't that the best way to be thankful for getting something for free?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 2, 2016)

I already this latest game 



Spoiler



on Wii U


, but hey, having it on one more platform doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 2, 2016)

The Most Wanted remake is one of the "better" recent NFS games. Grabbed it myself, though I've played my fill when it came out so I might not touch it.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 2, 2016)

The most recent one is much better than this though. Not sure why EA had to ruin it with Online DRM (on consoles even requiring bloody PS+/XBL memberships).
It's the second time I get this game for free though so can't really complain.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 16, 2016)

Bump!
And what a quick one, because the last one was only a month ago.
This time around it's a fairly decent game if you ask me, but right now it isn't yet available, it says coming soon, but I'll leave this reminder here so you'll know about it ahead of time to be prepared to click that "redeem" button.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 16, 2016)

Ah nice, I used to play MoH: PA all the time with my older brother when I was younger. Will definitely grab this one


----------



## CathyRina (Mar 16, 2016)

Not my pair of shoes. Gonna skip it.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 25, 2016)

Bump for those who are interested.
The game is available as of now for grabs, so go get it while it lasts.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2016)

Medal of Honor Pacific Assault... I can not remember if I played that one as it seems most world war 2 games blend together in my head.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 25, 2016)

Got it but wish it was dead space


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 26, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Got it but wish it was dead space


That was already on the offer as the first offer.
Maybe they'll bring it back some time in the future as an anniversary offer or something, who knows.
Until that keep on eye on this thread because I still update it regularly with new offers as they appear and I always try to be as fast as possible.


----------



## Blue (Mar 26, 2016)

Man, I was a month late in getting a Gaming PC and I missed Need for Speed: Most Wanted.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Mar 26, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Man, I was a month late in getting a Gaming PC and I missed Need for Speed: Most Wanted.


Don't worry the original most wanted with mods is still better.


----------



## Attila13 (May 31, 2016)

Pssst!
Don't want to spoil anything, but there is a new offer On The House.
Go check it out if interested!


----------



## trigao (May 31, 2016)

SWEET... nox is awesome!!!


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey guys!
New game on the list! Go check it out! 

P.S.
In case none of you noticed it...I myself noticed it after this update...but yeah...this thread is over 2 years now, and it's still growing!
Thank you all for the support and nice words! Appreciate it!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 7, 2016)

Ooh dungeon keeper. I wonder how well it has aged, bound to be better than the mobile offering though.


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey guys!
Happy New Year! 
New game on the house! 
Great present for the New Years! Go get it while it's hot!


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 6, 2017)

Mass Effect 2.
Too bad I already got the entire trilogy.
Kinda nasty though, giving the 2nd title away and not the first one first.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2017)

Wonder if I still have my saves for the first on the PC somewhere.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 8, 2017)

Just bumping this thread to announce you all, that there is a new game waiting for you "On the house" !


----------



## CathyRina (Mar 8, 2017)

Syberia 2? That's actually great timing since I never played this one and the third one is coming out soon.


----------



## Attila13 (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys! 
New game.  Actually a past game yet again. But those of you who couldn't get it the last time, go and grab it! 
Oh..and happy anniversary for y'all!


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 6, 2017)

Let's go and bump this little dusty thread of mine saying that there's a new offer guys and girls! 
Go ahead and help yourselves!


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 14, 2017)

Sorry for the bump and DP, but there is an update on the free list!
Go and check it out if you want some!


----------



## migles (Nov 14, 2017)

for a split second i thought they went nuts and just gave the star wars game for free (and enforce more the lootbox stuff)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 14, 2017)

You know, I don't think I've ever owned a legitimate PC copy of Plants Vs Zombies  

I guess this is my chance.


----------



## CathyRina (Nov 14, 2017)

I already own that game like 6 times


----------



## jDSX (Nov 15, 2017)

If only it was PVZ garden warfare


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 15, 2017)

What's the other game? The link in the OP isn't loading for me.


----------



## migles (Nov 15, 2017)

th


Heran Bago said:


> What's the other game? The link in the OP isn't loading for me.


the free game this time is plants versus zombies, the origin page is not loading to me either, but meh, already own that in steam,could care less about PvZ


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 16, 2017)

Heran Bago said:


> What's the other game? The link in the OP isn't loading for me.





migles said:


> th
> 
> the free game this time is plants versus zombies, *the origin page is not loading to me either*, but meh, already own that in steam,could care less about PvZ



Thanks for the feedback guys. Link updated and working now. I too have to wait a bit for the page to actually load...maybe there's big traffic on the site ATM...Who knows...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 16, 2017)

So when are the Battlefront 2 Loot Boxes on the house?


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 13, 2018)

First bump this year! 
New game guys..go get it while you can, if you haven't already.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 13, 2018)

*throws the 50th copy of Dead Space on the pile*


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 13, 2018)

So rather than wasting dead space, EA decided to just give it away.



Spoiler







Spoiler











Yeah, I know it's corny...


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 13, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> So rather than wasting dead space, EA decided to just give it away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love ya'!


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 15, 2018)

well not as bad as having PvZ for 3 months on there


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey...guys...psstt...New game on the list/house!
Go and check it out! 

Not a WoooW game...but hey...if you didn't managed to grab it earlier, this is your chance.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 15, 2018)

Hmm, interestingly, it appears the On the House game for me is a game called Dead in Bermuda.

https://www.origin.com/usa/en-us/store/dead-in-bermuda/dead-in-bermuda/standard-edition



Spoiler












I wonder if they're changing the games per locations now


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 15, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Hmm, interestingly, it appears the On the House game for me is a game called Dead in Bermuda.
> 
> https://www.origin.com/usa/en-us/store/dead-in-bermuda/dead-in-bermuda/standard-edition
> 
> ...


Hmmm...now that's strange....If I click on the link you posted it gives me an 404 Error...so it may be region based...who knows. 


Spoiler







*UPDATE:*
I did a bit of research. MoH is only available for some regions, not worldwide...others have Dead in Bermuda. In your case the US store has that game, and the EU (as far as I'm concerned EU2 region) has MoH.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 15, 2018)

Attila13 said:


> Hmmm...now that's strange....If I click on the link you posted it gives me an 404 Error...so it may be region based...who knows.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


https://www.gamespot.com/articles/next-free-pc-game-available-now-from-origin/1100-6457448/ < Looks like it is indeed supposed to be Dead in Bermuda, so it's not just me. Perhaps updating the OP with that game as well might be in order then, if it's going to be multiple regions


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 15, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> https://www.gamespot.com/articles/next-free-pc-game-available-now-from-origin/1100-6457448/ < Looks like it is indeed supposed to be Dead in Bermuda, so it's not just me. Perhaps updating the OP with that game as well might be in order then, if it's going to be multiple regions


You ninja'd me... 
As I was updating my reply, you posted yours. 
Yep.  As far as now, the US has Dead in Bermuda and EU (EU2 as of now) has MoH.
I'll update it in a moment.


----------



## redunka (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks like it's definitely not USA-only thing. ¯\(ツ)/¯


Spoiler: Dead in Bermuda here too


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 16, 2018)

redunka said:


> Looks like it's definitely not USA-only thing. ¯\(ツ)/¯
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dead in Bermuda here too


Well damn...Good to know this. Updated the OP so everyone could know.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello!! Hellooo!! Helloooo!!!
Thanks for everyone, who checked out this little thread for 4 years now...this is our anniversary..
And with that, let's celebrate with a little game...Let's hope for another great year ahead of us...and hope, that there will be a fifth anniversary as well..with a better game...who knows..? we'll see!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2018)

Is Peggle really worth the suspense building?


----------



## VitaType (Apr 20, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Is Peggle really worth the suspense building?


And the suspense keeps going on while I have to google the title since I can't remind to ever have heard of it aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand eh a cheap puzzle game which mechanic dosn't looks fun at all... 

They probably thought the internet will enjoy it since the packaging features a unicorn...

Wikipedia article of the game

Edit: Seems it's part of the Orange Box, so pretty much any PC gamer here owns the game on steam anyway


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 20, 2018)

Can't wait for Peggle 2 The Sequel.


----------



## VitaType (Apr 20, 2018)

ov3rkill said:


> Can't wait for Peggle 2 The Sequel.


Peggle 2 is console exclusive, but the direct sequal to the first game Peggle Nights would be a option


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 20, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Is Peggle really worth the suspense building?


Well...not really...but I did write "little game"...so there shouldn't be very big expectations involved from start.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 21, 2018)

Attila13 said:


> Well...not really...but I did write "little game"...so there shouldn't be very big expectations involved from start.


Let's add some fitting celebration music for this little game, then:




(I couldn't resist  )


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 21, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Let's add some fitting celebration music for this little game, then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're the best!


----------

